# Vintage Eloga 17 Rubis - Nice Patina!



## Jakku (Dec 16, 2017)

So, quick backstory to set the scene, the other day I purchased a cheap spares/repairs womens Doxa just to get a feel for the brand before buying myself a mens size. Lo and behold, it ran perfectly and kept good time for at least a good 8 hours. Seller had a few other watches and this Swiss Eloga took my fancy with it's slightly uncommon case and well aged patina dial!

Also listed as spares/repairs, I decided to chance it. I turned the crown clockwise as I usually would and it wouldn't budge at all - stiff as a rock! I then turned it very easily anti-clockwise just to see and nothing happened so I put it down and thought nothing of it. Later I glanced over at it and noticed it was on the same time as my working Ricoh Medallion (which runs perfectly). I thought perhaps I'd set it wrong earlier so wound it again and left it for a few minutes and luckily, yet again, another working watch! I think the lack of a seconds hand and my assumption that it was spares/repairs threw me off. It keeps amazing time too. I wound it around 10pm or so and it was dead on time at 8:45am the next morning.

Needs a new crystal, a strap and perhaps one day some TLC to the case but otherwise I'm very pleased! Case is a reasonable 35mm exc. crown and has a good quality weight to it. £9 well spent! :biggrin: If anyone has any more info on the watch; movement, serial etc do let me know!


----------



## Jakku (Dec 16, 2017)

Nice new glass fitted and put on a suede NATO - haven't bought a NATO before but it does the job!


----------



## Jakku (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## topheronetwoo (Aug 14, 2012)

Looks great , nice patina without it looking too far gone - great paring with the strap also !


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Nice patina, and I think that strap complements the watch very well.


----------



## Jakku (Dec 16, 2017)

Thanks guys! Agreed the Patina works well but all the details of the dial can still be seen clearly  Strap is from a new place called George's Straps, good quality, customisable and good prices I think.

Wish I could edit my original post as I've realised the winding issue was just it being fully wound when it arrived so I assumed it didn't wind that way - I never wind my watches much so new experience! Good news is it now keeps perfect time again because I'm actually winding it properly hahaha


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

I'd be very happy with that


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@Jakku I like dials with patina and you are right, 35mm not a bad size :thumbsup:


----------



## Jakku (Dec 16, 2017)

al_kaholik said:


> I'd be very happy with that


 Very pleased indeed! Bought as spares and now one of my best running watches (for how long who knows!)



JoT said:


> @Jakku I like dials with patina and you are right, 35mm not a bad size :thumbsup:


 Yeah, got a 36mm Ricoh Medallion and thought that was the smallest I'd go but 35mm looks great. Got a new one I'll post on a bit too, also 35mm


----------



## jkingrph (Mar 12, 2019)

Back in the spring of 74 my wife and I were on a tour of Israel, and one of the stops was the Dead Sea for a short "swim" While wading she felt something and reached down and pulled out an Eloga watch. It's a rather basic model, chrome case, manual wind, date(not a quick set). It had the remains of a mostly rotted off leather strap. We took it to the concession up on the beach and no one claimed it so we kept it. Rinsed it off and it ran, and still runs today. No patina, and it looks like new after putting a new band on a couple of years ago

http://

Finally figured out how to post picture.


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

cant complain for £9 @Jakku .... nice even patina...looks great

http://mikrolisk.de/show.php?site=280&suchwort=eloga&searchMode=exact&searchWhere=trademark#sucheMarker


----------



## Jakku (Dec 16, 2017)

jkingrph said:


> Back in the spring of 74 my wife and I were on a tour of Israel, and one of the stops was the Dead Sea for a short "swim" While wading she felt something and reached down and pulled out an Eloga watch. It's a rather basic model, chrome case, manual wind, date(not a quick set). It had the remains of a mostly rotted off leather strap. We took it to the concession up on the beach and no one claimed it so we kept it. Rinsed it off and it ran, and still runs today. No patina, and it looks like new after putting a new band on a couple of years ago


 Love that story! Was on holiday at the weekend and kept daydreaming a random watch would just appear like that  Mines still going strong too, I guess they're tanks, I recall reading they often used pretty quality A Schild movements but I'm no expert.



enfuseeast said:


> cant complain for £9 @Jakku .... nice even patina...looks great
> 
> http://mikrolisk.de/show.php?site=280&suchwort=eloga&searchMode=exact&searchWhere=trademark#sucheMarker


 Exactly - well, £34 after the new glass but certainly still happy and gets worn regularly!


----------

